# DPC question and cowboys



## Flynnwood (19 Jul 2013)

Anyone got any experience with damp proofing? (pls see pics)

I'm helping out a retired neighbour who is redecorating his lounge. As part of the preparation for a new carpet, I discovered this magnificant "cowboy cover up" today.

20 years ago he had patio doors fitted - which were replaced 1 year ago with UPVC.

The original patio door fitters came across a problem and covered it up with a 5 foot x 6 inch length of timber, 1 inch thick, which raised the carpet somewhat. And they didn't bother to mention it.

The UPVC installers then replaced the patio doors and just used expandable foam under the bottom frame.

Result = there is NO damp proof membrane for about 5 foot by 6 inch width AND depth.

There is no DPC beneath the UPVC - just the foam!

Any suggestions? I'm thinking a "U" shape of thick polythene might do it ... and would welcome any suggestions?


----------



## pip1954 (19 Jul 2013)

hi if you can see dpm that goes under concrete you could cut each end lay it down then lay new dpm on top and up in front of door frame and up at ends then concrete with a strong mix and trowl up to finish. once dry trim dpm of then lay carpet.
pip
ps at least that's what i would do


----------



## Graham Orm (20 Jul 2013)

The foam is damp proofing it's impervious to moisture, not that uPVC needs protecting. Break out the area deep enough that you can get a decent thickness of mix in or it will break up after a while with people walking over it constantly.
Create a square trough with clean edges and corners, any debris or rubble may puncture the visqueen. (possibly break floor back to expose membrane so that you can overlap). I would be tempted to use a thick visqueen rather than DPM. Fill the trough with the visqueen making sure it sits into the corners and over laps the top edges. Pour a strong concrete mix in, trowel off, trim off excess visqueen when done. Allow concrete to dry for a week at least before putting carpet over it.

It looks to me like the brickwork was removed from below a window to fit the first set of doors. In which case it may be a good idea to remove all the concrete back to where the carpet gripper is in the picture. Looks like an asphalt floor behind it which in itself is damp proof.

That skirting board looks like it may have been affected.


----------

